# about my thinning hair



## Jessieecs (Apr 25, 2012)

My hair is curly, fine but so thin on the top that you can see my scalp. I have been using hair extension to increase the hair volumn and cover my scalp, but sometimes it is itchy and hard to handle by myself.

I was wondering if anyone else has any other ideas on how to handle this problem. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## fashionista502 (Apr 25, 2012)

Jessieecs maybe try one of those hair in a can type thing.


----------



## Jessieecs (May 9, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beauty India* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There are various kinds of hair loss â€“ nutritional deficiencies, internal health problems like thyroid, hormonal disturbances, genetic influences, pregnancy, due to any acute illnesses, use of too much of styling products, etc. Therefore, there are more than 40 different types of hair loss and almost all of these are caused due to an underlying medical disorder.

Itâ€™s sort of a myth. You can try it if you have very fine hair. Sometimes with hair loss you have created you recreate it with over-processing of hair. By using shampoo often, by using color that they over-process, or blow drying, flat ironing, curling, using products like gel, mousse. All those things are drying out your hair. Of course, itâ€™s going to fall out. But if someone has a medical problem or their hair is very fine and falling out, there is nothing we can do since the problem is internal. Only doctors can do anything about it. But you can help prevent it. A lot of it is of course environmental, itâ€™s how you treat your hair. If you are not taking care of your hair.

thanks, dear. i don't shed hair, but on the top hair is exactly thin, and i can see the scalp.

i 've seen a doctor, but he said it's not hair loss... i'm not clear that

it's itchy when i use hair extension, so i don't want to use it.


----------



## magosienne (May 9, 2012)

Then don't. Use soothing products on your scalp, like oil or a hydrating cream, and try to switch your part to a place with less scalp. You can apply a tiny bit of susncreen on the scalp that shows, and you can also wear a hat or a baseball cap, anything you prefer to cover your head.


----------



## Jessieecs (May 25, 2012)

okey, thanks every one.

i've found a best wig for myself,




it completely covered my scalp...

i'm satisfied.


----------



## beautyboo (May 27, 2012)

Jessieecs,

Came across your question, my aunt had same issue, she did the following:

1. Change her shower filter to non-fluoride" one

2. Took fish oil (omega 3 are amazing! )

3. Washed her hair every 3 days - If gets oily put babypowder on scalp then coldblow dry

4. Drink lots of water ! Ph balanced is best

5. Check your stomach acids - Anti-acids pills are harmful

6. Also lay on your bed with your head hanging out of ledge a bit, massage scalp- Helps with circulation on scalp

Try to lower stress if you have any ! Warm bath with magnesium salts helps!

My aunt now has a full head of hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good luck!


----------



## MDB55 (Apr 30, 2018)

I had the same experience! After I had my baby my hair started falling out like crazy. After many doctor visits and tests, he recommended that I use a natural shampoo, because my post-baby body was now not having a good reaction to the chemicals in shampoos. He recommended the Made from Earth Tea &amp; Protein Shampoo, because its all natural, and has proteins in it. 

After about one week, I could see my hair getting stronger and filling out more. It has stopped falling out now. You will need a condtioner after using this shampoo, because it does make your hair like squeaky clean (from the tea tree oil), but its worth it because you get your hair back!


----------



## kanzy (May 3, 2018)

DO wash your hair often. ...

DO NOT use conditioner on your roots. ...

DO NOT sleep on wet hair. ...

DO let your hair dry completely before leaving the house. ...

DO blow dry your hair upside down. ...

DO NOT use lots of products. ...

DO experiment with a light texturizing spray. ...

DO NOT use a plastic comb on dry hair


----------



## amberjamil99 (Jan 10, 2019)

L'Oreal's serioxyl thicker hair serum is best for thin hair. Also oiling the hair with mixture of oils, olive oil, almond oil, coconut oil and castor oil also makes hair thicker.


----------



## Nina Singh (Jan 11, 2019)

You HAVE to use Amla Hair Oil for thinning hair !!!! It should strengthen your hair if you use this every night before bed and leave it on all night. Just don't drown your hair in the oil though. Try to use more natural shampoos, with less chemicals. Use yogurt (with no salt or sugar) and also eggs. It should really help bring some life into your hair. Hope it gets healthy soon


----------



## Nina Singh (Jan 11, 2019)

Also, don't straighten your hair or curl it. Do not cause more damage to it! Use natural hair sprays that act as hair food. Don't go swimming either. Also, try not to keep your hair in the same hairstyle every day. The roots need to breathe.


----------



## Ronniezrzr (Jan 13, 2019)

having the same issue. really straight and thin hair, and really buttercup hair. Haven't found a way to deal with. have no many choice of hair style. I tired curving it but it's too soft to keep the style. SAD!!!!!


----------



## shomadhan (Jan 28, 2019)

Try to follow these methods ..• Massage Your Scalp regular based. • Try to use chemical-free hair products • Wash your hair right way • Always try to dry your hair naturally • Comb your hair In a gentle method • Minimize the use of heat styling tools • Trim your hair at regular intervals • Keep stress at bay • Eat right • Quit smoking • You need to make sure you are getting 7 to 8 hours of sleep every night. • Keep hydrated by drinking plenty of water. Hope these tips will help you. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm actually a haircare consultant for this brand that has really great vegan products that help to combat thinning and promote hair growth (originally the products were created to help chemo patients grow back their hair). 

Feel free to reach out if you'd like more info - IG girlseasglobe


----------



## gnc100 (May 15, 2019)

n﻿ 40 different types of hair loss and almost all of these are caused due to an underlying medical disorder.﻿  Audacity Find My iPhone Origin


----------



## MeredithGreene (Jun 4, 2019)

I have the same issue and I've really been liking the brand act+acre for shampoo/conditioner. Its a super clean product (no parabens, sulfates, ect) and I've definitely seen a big difference since starting to use it. Also would recommend a silk pillowcase/not brushing your hair so often/and taking biotin!!


----------



## Alicia Paul (Jul 5, 2022)

Hair loss is a frustrating problem people face. According to a survey treating hair loss will reach around twelve billion USD in the year 2024. *Hairline receding* means you are encountering constant hair fall. Everyone faces the issue at least once in their lifetime, and treating *receding hairline* is not simple for all.

Experiencing severe hair fall and thinning needs proper treatment so you can get stronger and longer hair. Several reasons cause hair fall and *thinning of hairs* like diet, hormonal changes, health condition, stress and particular medicine and medical conditions, and many more. All of these conditions impact on quality and quantity of hair. Read more;


----------



## Masque (Jul 6, 2022)

Any proven solution for hair loss?


----------



## sophia9stevens (Nov 18, 2022)

Jessieecs said:


> My hair is curly, fine but so thin on the top that you can see my scalp. I have been using hair extension to increase the hair volumn and cover my scalp, but sometimes it is itchy and hard to handle by myself.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has any other ideas on how to handle this problem. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


The top of your head is the crown, which is made up of thin, delicate strands of hair that are easily damaged and prone to breakage. Thinning hair also has a tendency to lose volume, resulting in limp strands that appear thinner than they really are. This leaves your hair looking thin, fragile, and lacking the healthy shine that it once had. The right hair extension can help to give you a natural boost in volume and create a thick, healthy-looking mane that is sure to make heads turn.


----------



## dominictownsend199813 (Nov 20, 2022)

Thinning hair is always a difficult problem, as each solution doesn't necessarily work for everyone. Men get told when their hair is thinning to try scalp massages, micro-needling or finasteride. However, for women, I'm sure there are other solutions that provide better results  . You could try a hair-thickening shampoo, use natural extensions or even minimise using damaging products on your hair . I'm sorry I couldn't be much more help, but I think I did my best as a bloke


----------

